# Best LED LIGHTING for 125 gallon tank HIGH TECH?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

When it comes to these higher end LED lights, I have no idea what the best ones are.

These will be for a 125 gallon tanks (6 feet long, 18" front to back, 24" tall, but will have 3" or more substrate depth).
Aiming for HIGH PAR at substrate (not medium high), so maybe at least in the ballpark of 80 PAR at sub (not too sure what counts as high PAR, so if 60 is for certain high PAR, then 60 is fine).

Will be high tech with plant growth as main focus, so high dissolved co2 levels (reactor) and full ferts, on revised EI dosing. Substrate will be Safe-T-Sorb (high CEC), so the substrate will be nutrient rich).

Currently using T5HO's, but want to switch over to LED's.

The Finnex Planted+ 24/7 has me interested especially since it's on sale and cheaper than the Fluval.
Was looking at the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum LED's, but I'm not sure what other contenders there are and how they stack up against each other.

So let me know what's what and how many fixtures you would think I would need (and what sizes) for this 125 gallon tank dimensions.
Not sure on the budget, but would depend on price for performance ratio.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd consider a set of BMLs. Who cares if they don't make "aquarium" lights anymore, this is still probably one of your best options. IP66 waterproofing and they are dimmable. 

http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/led-light-bar-solar-max-spectrum/

I'd already have one of these fixtures for my new tank if they were available in custom lengths. They do make a 72" length though and the PAR figures are astounding.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@goodbytes
Oh, BML still sells lights!? Thought they completely stopped any sort of production.
That link says they don't sell online though.
If they do still sell, is there any real difference between these horticulture lights and their discontinued aquarium lights? Water exposure issues (though I will be using glass tops)?

I don't mind using varying length fixtures. There are 2 front-to-back braces over the 72" inch length span. Doesn't have to be a 72" fixture if that size makes cost to performance more pricey than buying smaller "more commonly" produced sizes.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah that is the question--how to get your hands on a set. I don't believe that if you called them to order some they would refuse to take your money. I was going to give them a call but then I noticed the sizes are preset and they won't build custom sizes for my 30" long tank. It says they are "sprayproof" as they are meant to be used in moist environments like growhouses and laboratory growth cabinets. In the IP66 classification they're given, the first 6 indicates that the fixture is "dust tight" completely preventing the ingress of dust particles while the second 6 indicates that the fixture is immune to "powerful water jets" from all directions.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

If you were the first person through the breach on this one, I'd imagine there are other people that would be interested to know what you found out.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a thought and please don't shoot me, but Kessil lights may be an option. You can place them wherever you want.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

dcutl002 said:


> Just a thought and please don't shoot me, but Kessil lights may be an option. You can place them wherever you want.


I was going to suggest two Kessils, but they're darned expensive. Still, it's not my money we're talking about. >


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's right. It's easy to spend other people's money! Seriously, they are good lights. 35 gallon hex - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I have both the 24/7 and the new Fluval and if it were me I'd go with the Fluval. I feel it gives better color rendition and it's definitely more powerful. The problem I see for you is, it doesn't look like it comes in a 72" fixture. I guess you could run 2 36" fixtures but I don't think you will get the spread you need even with the 120 degree beam angle. If that's the case then you would need 4 fixtures, crazy. 

Attached is par data taken from Drs Foster and Smiths website.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

a good thing to factor is what budget do you have?

I have the exact same tank and I'm running into the same problem. I want to make it high light but not sure on what lights to buy. 

I might end up making my own LEDs since they'll be cheaper however the premade LEDs strips are very sleek and look very nice on top of the tank.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

24/7 is on sale at Dr. Foster's and Smith


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Go outside the box for these larger tanks..
DSunY...............................
72inch FP-C9-2(item# 331656539373) (non-wifi) FW-C9-2(item# 331656548530) (wifi version)
Starts at $400. Not exactly HIGH light but better than most
The new Reefbreeders v2 is also a possibility and they will custom it to fw..
Last is the plain jane 


> 72" EVO Quad LED Light System Plant Version by Green Element





> ncludes 96 LEDs
> 13000 Lumen
> 3 watt LEDs
> 96x 6500K
> ...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

My vote:
Aquatic Life Halo LED Aquarium Light Fixtures


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Finnex is a nice light and will grow plants, but I hardly would consider them a high end led. For that I would say Kessil, Radion and Halo.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

3-4 TMC Aquaray's Grobeam 1500.

Michel.


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm choosing a planted aquarium LED light for my 20 gallon planted tank. I decide to choose Finnex Planted+. I don't know if it is the right choice for high light plants?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

If you are going to compare Finnex and Fluval fixture, I would go for Fluval. Way better warranty and water proof.


----------



## Jalseng (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I just pick up a Current Satellite Plus Pro brand new from a lfs for $200. Reviews seems good.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

suppercat said:


> I'm choosing a best planted aquarium LED lighting for my 20 gallon planted tank. I decide to choose Finnex Planted+. I don't know if it is the right choice for high light plants?


I have that on my 20g. I recall reading that the par at the substrate level (12" from the light) was 60. So, that would be high end of medium, low end of high?


----------



## LiQuiD SmoKe (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey, Just curious what you ended up with for your tank? I just picked up the 125gal from Petsmart myself, and am trying to figure which route to go for lighting.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

LiQuiD SmoKe said:


> Hey, Just curious what you ended up with for your tank? I just picked up the 125gal from Petsmart myself, and am trying to figure which route to go for lighting.


Old Thread.. Pre- Radion ver 4..

"The best" LED lighting would currently be as many Radion xr15 Gen4's that you can fit.. The best is the most expensive..
There are a few other "super lights" but this is the most overall my favorite..


----------

